# Your Favorite Professional



## digitalkym (Oct 20, 2008)

My favorite pastime lately is looking at other photographer's work. I really enjoy looking at Brianna Graham's galleries. Who is your favorite?


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, I absolutely agree that I love to look at other photographers art. I think that's a large part of my (in my eyes) relatively quick improvement in photography, because through it I am able to learn how photos can look, and it helps me develop a knowledge of what I like.

One of my favorite places to go is to the FM boards. These boards are great, but there are many more professional wedding photographers there thus, a more consistent flow of new work.

as for who my favorites there are... I would have to go with "Unblinkable" (whoever that is) "Sam Hassas" and "Evan Blaines"


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 20, 2008)

Jeff Ascough is one of my fave wedding photographers.  He coins himself a wedding photojournalist.  He uses mainly ambient light to take his pictures.  Truly amazing stuff

http://www.jeffascough.com/


----------



## K_Pugh (Oct 20, 2008)

^-- pretty sure he's featured in the Masters of Wedding Photography DVD. Some good stuff. The DVD is excellent, some really talented wedding photographers featured on it.


----------



## Nein-reis (Oct 20, 2008)

My all time favorite photographer is Yervant.  He is absolutely brilliant and his work is just stunning. http://www.yervant.com/gallery.htm

He is also on the mowp DVD.


----------



## ddm1975 (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree, Brianna Graham is on the top of my list!


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ben Chrisman's wedding work.......as well as Steve Stanton's stuff......


----------



## dklod (Oct 23, 2008)

Ken Duncan. 

www.kenduncan.com.au

Shame I dont have the coin to buy his prints.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 25, 2008)

One of my favorites would definitely be Simon Chaput.

Absolutely fantastic. A lot of unique stuff in there, including his shots of nudes (incredible) and some interesting angles at New York.


----------



## cszakolczai (Oct 26, 2008)

Robert Capa is definitely one of my favorite all time photographers...
I'm surprised no one has brought up Joe Mcnally.


----------



## DRoberts (Oct 27, 2008)

I would have to say that the youngster...Lara Swift is my favorite. Her artistic vision and style is amazing.

http://laraswift.com/


----------



## notelliot (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't narrow it down to one. 

Sometimes I really enjoy Chase Jarvis' work, but for the most part, he's hit and miss. I'm VERY impressed at how well he brands his work though, so I keep an eye on him. 

For an actual body of work, Erwin Olaf, Gregory Crewdson, Eric Ogden. so many more, but all this ing is getting tiring lol.


----------



## littlesandra (Nov 4, 2008)

Jessica Claire


----------



## SweetBride202 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like Yervant.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't fergit that there's some pretty dang good work done right here...


----------



## Rabieshund (Nov 5, 2008)

The guys who got me into the whole band photography thing: Joey Lawrence and Dave Hill. And then Yanick Déry, a fashion photographer. And of course Dimitri Daniloff as he does a lot of really unique photo manipulations like a woman giving birth to a full grown man and stuff like that. He's a talented photographer and photoshoper user and extremely creative.. Check him out: http://www.ohlsson.de/DIMITRIDANILOFF.html
And then I like the work of Adam Bartas, he's pretty cool.


----------



## RowmyF (Nov 5, 2008)

www.photosbyiasha.com
capturedbycarrie.com


----------



## gsgary (Nov 5, 2008)

My favorites Garry Winogrand, Robert Capa, living http://www.vincebevan.co.uk/flash_files/home.html


----------



## Harmony (Nov 14, 2008)

My all time favourite? Lynsey Addario


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 17, 2008)

DRoberts said:


> I would have to say that the youngster...Lara Swift is my favorite. Her artistic vision and style is amazing.
> 
> http://laraswift.com/



+1!!  love her stuff


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 17, 2008)

john hyde


----------



## tinacolada (Nov 18, 2008)

my fav by far....

http://www.jottephotography.com/


----------



## impressme (Nov 18, 2008)

Does it have to be a poster on TPF? If not then Impressions www.impress-photo.com But I'm prob bias b/c they shot my wedding  I'm new to TPF so I don't have a fav from the boards as of yet but I do love to frequent this forum often to see the diversity among the pros...


----------



## Harmony (Nov 18, 2008)

tinacolada said:


> my fav by far....
> 
> http://www.jottephotography.com/



Hmmm. Jodie is a poster here...


----------

